# want to make java mobile ebooks



## prakashr85 (Feb 17, 2008)

please help me to how to produce mobile ebooks in java or tell me how to edit the existing ebooks in java


----------



## vish786 (Feb 18, 2008)

which mobile do u own ?

*Edit:* 

for heavens sake reply what ppl ask u... they can help u better.... anyways google for se_bookreader.jar & u can use it on any mobile supporting java.


----------



## saurabhpatel (Feb 29, 2008)

Get the MJ Book Maker from www.mjsoft.nm.ru


----------

